# September sales thread



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't see anyone starting this yet, and people have been reporting last month's sales in the thread intended for lifetime sales, so...

*September sales thread!*

Post your
Number of Sales/Borrows -- +/- % from the previous month -- number of titles for sale


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

At Amazon and related stores:
4416 -- down exactly 25% from the previous month (but down 50% from the middle of August) -- 8 novels/1 novella for sale


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

One sale! 

(To one of the health professionals who helps with my son's speech therapy. I offered her a free copy but she bought it.)

With my brilliantly mediocre sales numbers, I'm lulling everyone into underestimating me while I secretly plan to take over the world bestseller lists.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I'm new to KDP and have only had my books up for a week (Amazon only), but it looks like I've sold 5. 

I have 5 short stories and 1 story collection published. 

My goal for October will be 10!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Fell tragically behind in my writing life last month but still realized more sales than I had expected.

I have 6 short stories available and most of the sales this month are at $2.99.

Amazon
US - 18
UK - 2 (I have 2 loyal fans in the UK that buy all of my stuff; and I only published 1 new story! - but it's still nice to have a fan base there :])

My brother's wedding will be consuming most of this month as well but I'm hoping to fit more writing time in nonetheless.

Hope everyone has a great October!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> One sale!
> 
> With my brilliantly mediocre sales numbers, I'm lulling everyone into underestimating me while I secretly plan to take over the world bestseller lists.


Not doubting it.

Comparing me of last year to me of this year:

*September 2011*
16 - 4 titles for sale

*September 2012*
399 - down from last month - 13 titles for sale (2 pulled before the 15th)

Slowly working up there.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

September was down about 10% on August.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I managed to pull in:

7 sales on Amazon.com
3 sales on Amazon.co.uk
Approximately 4/5 sales through Smashwords affiliates. I don't know the exact amounts, but readers tweeted me so I know they must've bought.

It's not amazing, but it's continuing a very gradual, but upwards trend, so I can't really complain.   Little numbers, but happy numbers.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

9 sales with 2 novellas and a novel. September sucked.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I have only been at this since the end of July, but my sales still aren't where I want them to be. Not even close.

1 novella, 9 short stories and a novel (spread across multiple pen names) has earned me 42 sales and one borrow this month. That's up from 26 sales and zero borrows last month. I'm slowly working on doubling that number again and again until I can make a living doing this. I am SICK of being a freelance technical writer.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, this was my first month.

The books all went on sale the week of the 16th and all together they sold 41 copies in the US (28 were the first book, 8 for the second, and 5 for the third), that's minus the ones I bought myself! 
In the UK I sold 3 (2 of the first book, 1 of the second)
In Germany I sold 2 (both first book)

I'm hoping to double everything in October when I have a full month of sales.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

(insert here Miss Quiss' gratuitous and frequent rant about freebie giveaways cutting into everyone's sales)

3 sold, one in the UK.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

52, same as last month.  And twice as many paperbacks as eBooks.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Three books and a duo book. Total sales and borrows combined was 1097. No free days, but I did have one book in a Labor Day sale and it took a few days for Amazon to bring the price back to normal so it went two days longer than scheduled. 

I will be adding a new book to the mix this month, so I'm excited by that.


----------



## Ernie Lindsey (Jul 6, 2010)

I was on a roll at the beginning of the month and then GS fell off the 30-day cliff around the 20th. Also released a new title near the end of September and friends/family gave it a small boost. But, I seemed to hit a brick wall around the middle of the third week and _everything_ tanked for no discernible reason, all at the same time. GOING SHOGUN as a standalone title is so much different than my other work and I find it hard to believe that when it fell off the cliff it took everything else with it. Anyway.

111 sales/8 borrows -- 13% increase from August -- 9 titles (four novels, five shorts, 3 pen names)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of awesome numbers here!

I sold ~5200 books, which is roughly on par with the prior month. (Sold something like 5050 in August.) I have a lot of books out, though. I'm too lazy to count.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Slightly over 3000 copies sold (across 31 books and two platforms). That's down about 5% from August, which is not bad. My more recent releases have been keeping me afloat-- it's time for me to get some new ones out there!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

September royally sucked. 

This is with 2 full-length novels, 1 boxed set (of the 2 novels), and a freebie anthology.

Amazon US: 55 sold (874 freebies downloaded)
Amazon UK: 11 sold 
Amazon DE/FR/IT: Zilch
B&N: 119 sold
Kobo: 27 sold
Createspace: 147

I don't know the Apple, Sony, Diesel numbers yet.

This is about a quarter of August, which in turn was about a tenth of July.

But this happened at this time last year, too. My sales dried up in August and September and then about midway through October started to take a turn for the better. So I'm just waiting until Christmas. It's really all I can do.

Oh, and write something new.


----------



## ChrisLamphear (Oct 1, 2012)

Like many others here, I'm pretty new at this... published first of three titles at end of July, then one in Aug, and another in Sept.

Sept Number of sales / borrows: 48 / 1

Aug Number of sales / borrows: 21 / 0

I guess that means I'm up 129%   Woohoo!

My goal is to go from posting one story a month to two... writing four pages (about 1200 words) a day.  I've been hitting my quota for over a week now, and I think I've found my rhythm!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> *September 2011*
> 16 - 4 titles for sale
> *September 2012*
> 399 - down from last month - 13 titles for sale (2 pulled before the 15th)
> Slowly working up there.


Inspirational, Danielle -- thanks!

One title: 8 sales, 1 borrow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

They weren't anything to brag about: 637 sales across all novels.

I generally don't tabulate giveaways.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

93 sales of Cemetery Vote thanks to a Bargain Books promotion on ENT.

1 sale of Forbidden Stories.

16 giveaways of Bishop Moves Diagonally.


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

One novella out...September was Amazon US 273 regular and 13 borrows. Total of 286. The other branches of Amazon did not like me this month for some reason


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> Slightly over 3000 copies sold (across 31 books and two platforms). That's down about 5% from August, which is not bad. My more recent releases have been keeping me afloat-- it's time for me to get some new ones out there!


31 books? Yowsers! That's amazing. Are they all novels?

I'm pretty proud of my September figures. A grand total of ... 19! That's for one collection of shorts. Just released another title so I'll hopefully break 20 this month


----------



## Teddy Jacobs (Jan 15, 2012)

217 on Amazon US, 15 on UK. 70 @ B&N through Pubit, maybe 30 @ B&N through Smashwords? About another 30 from iTunes and around 9 from Kobo.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

J.J. Oxendine said:


> One novella out...September was Amazon US 273 regular and 13 borrows. Total of 286. The other branches of Amazon did not like me this month for some reason


That is a pretty darn impressive number for a novella, madame. Good for you!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> 31 books? Yowsers! That's amazing. Are they all novels?


No, and I should really say "titles" rather than "books" so as not to confuse people. Under my erotic romance names, most of my books are shorts ranging from 7K to 15K (and since they sell well, I keep writing short!). Also, most of my books written as Ellen Fisher are actually backlist, so I wrote them long before I started indie publishing. So it's really not an impressive number.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just shy of 500 for September - a huge drop from the 1200 in August, but probably more money given virtually all those were at $4.99. So... happy?


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

707 sales / +295% - No borrows - 1 short at $.99 (it was on ENT 9/19)


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

4 titles, 894 sales, 69% increase on August:  11 borrows.

Good luck to everyone for October

Joe


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

1764 sales - Up approx 20% from August - 6 titles up (1 free, 1 free most of the month, 1 brand new; 95%+ of sales from 2 paid books. $3.95 - $4.95 on 95% of sales, also)

This is Amazon US + UK + B&N Nook US only. Print and other channels are either unknown or less than 10% of sales usually.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

3160 sales and borrows everywhere

That's 27 more than August BUT about $150 less since one of the books went to 99 cents for a week or so.

It's all less than half of what I did in June and a bit more than half of July. 

10 titles, one of them a novella.  Just added my 11th title for October's sales.

Come on October!!!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

One novel, 554 sales. Up 7.6% from August's 515 sales. 

My price is $2.99 for a 75K novel, and I've sold a total of 1,335 copies since February (most of them in the past two months, obviously).

Best of luck to everyone in October!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Steeplechasing said:


> 4 titles, 894 sales, 69% increase on August: 11 borrows.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for October
> 
> Joe


Good job! And the same to a bunch of other people in this thread.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

44 sales
1 novel, out since 9/22


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

September was my first month and my book was available from the 2nd so pretty much the full month. 
1 book only on kindle- 48 sold with 645 free downloads


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> Good job! And the same to a bunch of other people in this thread.


Thanks JRT.

Joe


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

DRMarvello said:


> One novel, 554 sales. Up 7.6% from August's 515 sales.
> 
> My price is $2.99 for a 75K novel, and I've sold a total of 1,335 copies since February (most of them in the past two months, obviously).
> 
> Best of luck to everyone in October!


Great to see your book doing well DRM (I always think of you as Doctor Marvello!) I'm enjoying VU even though it's way outside my usual stuff - good to see it getting recognition and hard cash returns. Congratulations

Joe


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

My September...

Amazon US - 388 sales across 13 titles - down 14% on August
Amazon UK - 938 sales across 13 titles - down 11% on August
Other countries - a handful.

Was running on a par with August until around the last week of September, then things seemed to slow down. Hope this slowdown doesn't continue through October.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Steeplechasing said:


> Great to see your book doing well DRM (I always think of you as Doctor Marvello!) I'm enjoying VU even though it's way outside my usual stuff - good to see it getting recognition and hard cash returns. Congratulations
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe! I'm glad you are enjoying the book. I've been expanding beyond my normal genre preferences lately too.

As for Doctor Marvello, you have hit on the very reason for my choice of a first name and middle initial (Daniel R.). If you do a search on "Doctor Marvello" and keep in mind that I'm a child of the 70's, you'll understand.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

It was TERRIBLE.

Worst month since before my "break out" in May of 2011.

341 sales over 25+ titles. (Don't feel like counting. 16 of them are novels.)


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

849 sales (that's everything except Apple). All but 16 were kidlit and 75% were $2.99, the rest were 99 cents.
9500 (approximately) freebies.

I'm down about 12% from last month, but would have been about the same if I hadn't been kicked out of Select for 1/3rd of the month.

I'm really hoping to finally hit 1,000 in October, we'll see.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Ten romance titles out. 1168 sales in total. Up from a nasty August, but down from a stellar (for me) July. Plus 10 of those sales came from Germany. 

I'm happy because: no matter the sales number, the works are earning _something_, which is better than having them form a crust on my hard drive.


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

Across 20 books:

578 sales
160 borrows
21,983 free downloads


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

My sales for September (sales / borrows / freebies):

US: 316 / 82 / 2631
UK: 20 / 0 / 338
DE: 1 / 0 / 51
FR: 0 / 0 / 2
ES: 0 / 0 / 21
IT: 0 / 0 / 11

That's over two novels, two novellas and three short story collections.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

September was waaay down from August, 1125 total. Of course, when I do nothing to promote the series... nothing happens, so I'm pretty sure I have only myself to blame.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Best month ever since starting in Nov 2011

42 sales and 1 borrow, with 2 short stories out (And the one just went up last week). Up about a million percent from last month with only 1 sale.


----------



## Catana (Mar 27, 2012)

Seventh month and my best one yet, with 36 sales. It was a wonderful surprise after a dreadful July and August, but it might have been a fluke.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

3 novels, 1 collection, 1 short

Amazon -- 480
BN -- 20 (so way down I don't even know what to think!)
iTunes -- 50
Kobo (just uploaded two weeks ago) -- 5

Paperbacks -- 65


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

For my September sales for 6 novels and 1 short story:

Amazon US - 206
Amazon UK - 38
B&N - 86
Apple - 12
Createspace - 3

My two Christian fiction novels don't sell very well on Amazon, but do really well on B&N. While my time travel novel sells really well on Amazon, but nowhere else. I wish I could figure out why that is.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Around 260 sales across 16 titles, including 2 new releases in September. Bad month, but not the worst one I've had.

October so far? 0 sales all day. If that's what it's going to be like, shoot me.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

My kids have loved your My Sparkling Misfortune series, Laura.  It was a good day when we joined that review thread an eon ago


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

The tiny-but-mighty trickle continues!

7 ebook sales between two titles in August gave way to 8 ebook sales *and 2 hand-sold paperbacks* in September. Talk about explosive growth. *smirk*

Our 1 year anniversary fell at the end of September. It looks like our first year's take is a hair over $300 (minus cover art, minus web hosting, minus...you get the idea). Soooo, not quitting the day jobs any time soon. Tongue-in-cheek aside, we've finally moved past the point where we can reliably guess who is buying our books or where they found out about them, and any forward momentum is better than none. We're really looking forward to releasing our third book this spring.


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

53 sales, 4 borrows over 5 titles (3 novels, 2 novellas)

looking forward to October (so far 3 sales today)


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm new, and I'm Select only for the self-pubbed title. September saw 10 sales and two borrows. Kind of depressing because the biggest spike came after a two-day free trial period. I'm hopeful and promoting like crazy.


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

150 sales from Amazon and Smashwords. 28 short stories. Best month yet. Hopefully October will be even better.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I have 5 novels out, but one is perma-free. I sold 3688 copies between Amazon, B&N and Kobo, still waiting for Smashwords update to see iTunes numbers. This number is about 400 less total than last month.

I had about 5000 free downloads of book 1, which is really low compared with last month's 12,000.

I expect October to be lower than Sept. for the most part. Every month after a new release sees some kind of drop-off usually, and I haven't had a new release since January (ouch. I blame the baby ) Luckily, I have the final book in my series that will be coming out October 29th, so I'm hoping for much better numbers in late Oct. / November.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My very first book went up for sale Aug 29, 2012. 

In September, I sold a total of 10:

KDP 6
PubIt 2
Create Space  2
Smashwords 0 (I won't know until November how many sold through SW premium in September.)


----------



## Celesste (Sep 24, 2012)

I just started out about a week ago with one book.

Total = 1


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

480 for September, down 25% from August.
1 title @1.99
1 title @2.99
4 titles @3.99
1 title @5.99

The bulk of the sales were at 3.99


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> My kids have loved your My Sparkling Misfortune series, Laura. It was a good day when we joined that review thread an eon ago


Aww, thank you Sarah!


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

2525 sales on Amazon for September. Down considerably from August when I was still riding the wave of my last free run, but I'm more than happy with it. The majority of those sales were at 2.99, a couple hundred at 3.99.

Amazon has Three Girls and a Baby listed in the 100 books under 3.99 this month! I'm discounted down to .99 for the month but sales have been much higher on that title today. Woohoo!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> They weren't anything to brag about: 637 sales across all novels.


*crosses fingers for future bragging rights for that many sales*


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

83 sales + 2 borrows on .com and 9 sales on co.uk.  That's down 16% from August .com and 25% of the sales on co.uk in September (ouch!).
I had 2 sales on B&N and 1 for a paperback. 
I have 5 novels and 2 novellas out.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Even my best months are pikers compared to most of you. 14 sales in September over all titles including two in the UK. That was a lot better than the summer months. October should be even better because I have a book with "Halloween" in the title.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Not by best month, but a good month.  23,421 sold total, with Fifth Avenue, at $5.99, by far leading the pack.  It makes me wonder if I should raise the prices on other books.  Maybe...someday.  I don't want to mess with it.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Christopher Smith said:


> Not by best month, but a good month. 23,421 sold total, with Fifth Avenue, at $5.99, by far leading the pack. It makes me wonder if I should raise the prices on other books. Maybe...someday. I don't want to mess with it.


 

Amazing! Congratulations on your tremendous success!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Without doing final tallies for Apple or Diesel (Never sold a damned thing on Diesel, anyway) my numbers are thus:

1703 books sold across all channels.

According to my tally (maybe off by $30 or so), I made $5580, my best month ever, which should give any of you doubters some hope that any monkey with a keyboard and time enough can eventually put letters in the right sequence to make at least a few bucks.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Without doing final tallies for Apple or Diesel (Never sold a damned thing on Diesel, anyway) my numbers are thus:
> 
> 1703 books sold across all channels.
> 
> According to my tally (maybe off by $30 or so), I made $5580, my best month ever, which should give any of you doubters some hope that any monkey with a keyboard and time enough can eventually put letters in the right sequence to make at least a few bucks.


A few bucks?! 5000 a month is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I get to add 1 to September. I sold a book to Diesel via SW!! My first.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Without doing final tallies for Apple or Diesel (Never sold a damned thing on Diesel, anyway) my numbers are thus:
> 
> 1703 books sold across all channels.
> 
> According to my tally (maybe off by $30 or so), I made $5580, my best month ever, which should give any of you doubters some hope that any monkey with a keyboard and time enough can eventually put letters in the right sequence to make at least a few bucks.


Not that I doubt (well, okay, I do), it's more that I fear I'm a bit further down the ol' evolutionary chain with a long time to go before I reach monkey status. Well done, by the way.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I clocked 50,000 sales, give or take a few, for Sept.

But when Oct rolled over, Barnes and Noble is trying its best to derail this. They added 1000 points to the rankings of 7 of my books overnight, including one at No. 64, which plunged to N0. 1171 despite outselling those which are still left at No. 115. 

Sales immediately dived. This is the SECOND TIME they did this to me. 

I'm taking action. Big corporation screws the little guy again. Watch this space.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I am amazed by some sales figures. My congratulations to you guys. I have had about 500 sales total in september, which I see as my best month and am thrilled about it.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

Late to the party but oh well...

*Total: 198*

Erotic Shorts: 3 @ $2.99
Freshman Freaks - 68 Amazon - 10 B&N
Temptations of the Flesh - 65 Amazon - 3 B&N
Trade Banging - 6 Amazon - 9 B&N

Novellas: 3 @ $3.99 (Changes prices to $2.99 on Oct. 1st)
Cyber Games - 3 Amazon - Not Avail B&N
Demarco's Awakening - 2 Amazon - Not Avail B&N
Torn - 33 Amazon - 0 B&N

*NOTE:*

Trade Banging used to sell as well as my other erotic shorts under I was hit with the "Adult Filter" for a racy cover. Cover has been changed and my request to have the filter removed was honored, thank goodness.

*Moving Forward...*

I plan on publishing my shorts and novellas through CreateSpace after seeing DWS "nifty" little books. Just for exposure and for GoodRead giveaways really. Don't expect to make much there.

Also, I don't have a Mac so I've not published on iBookStore yet. BUT, I've come across a service that allows PC users to remotely use a Mac for a minimal fee. Will be using this and give you all the results soon. http://www.macincloud.com/

Lastly, I will be rewriting/reediting Demarco's Awakening and Cyber Games ASAP. Both will receive new covers and refined blurbs AND maybe new, sexier titles. They are "erotic" mystery/thrillers. I think I may also make Trade Banging and Cyber Games perma-free as I have lots of work in the pipeline and can justify the loss revenue of like $20 they make now...lol

*Good Luck ALL!*


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone else had their sales fall completely flat? I was on the road to having one of my best months so far with 26 sales and 3 borrows from October 1  - 5. October 6th came and I have sold a total of 1 short story since. That's quite strange.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not to double-hijack this thread, but David I like the font you settled on for TRAPPED - it really looks fresher.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! I had some help with that final choice. I then went and applied the advice to all of my books, and they look so much better! I'm so hoping I can finish Trapped by tomorrow night. There are so many last minute editing choices to make.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

GavinFletcher said:


> Trade Banging used to sell as well as my other erotic shorts under I was hit with the "Adult Filter" for a racy cover. Cover has been changed and my request to have the filter removed was honored, thank goodness.


Delighted to hear this, Gavin!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

A little over 34,000 sold with 16 titles. 

Christopher,

My bestseller is also my highest price at $6.99. I think pricing is a mind game for the most part. My next best seller is priced at $3.99.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Zoinks, Liliana. Nice job!


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

LilianaHart said:


> A little over 34,000 sold with 16 titles.
> 
> Christopher,
> 
> My bestseller is also my highest price at $6.99. I think pricing is a mind game for the most part. My next best seller is priced at $3.99.


Mrs. Hart, I bow down to your greatness... lol, seriously, congrats on your success. I've read your MacKenzie series and thoroughly enjoyed each one.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

GavinFletcher said:


> Mrs. Hart, I bow down to your greatness... lol, seriously, congrats on your success. I've read your MacKenzie series and thoroughly enjoyed each one.


Oh, Thank you!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I definitely bow to you Mrs. Hart. I would love to achieve a fraction of your success.  

Well folks, my sales picked up ever so slightly and then died again. I managed to sell 5 things in the last few days. ALL of it was adult stuff. No Scroggins love. Trapped has been out all day, and I'm really thinking about putting it in select to get a slight promotional bump. I usually manage to get a little boost after free promotions. Unfortunately, that would mean not uploading it to Smashwords. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Trapped has been out all day, and I'm really thinking about putting it in select to get a slight promotional bump. I usually manage to get a little boost after free promotions. Unfortunately, that would mean not uploading it to Smashwords. I'm not sure what to do.


Select totally makes sense for a new release. According to Amazon, 53,275 new releases came out in the past 30 days. Even just my genre, Fantasy, had 1,581 releases. You have to do something to put your book in front of readers, however briefly. If you did a good job with your metadata, a free run should stimulate sales. Where the sales go after the mild post-free glow fades depends upon your metadata and your book content, and how well both compare to what everyone else is offering. You can always opt out of Select after 90 days and take your book to another sandbox.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

DRMarvello said:


> Select totally makes sense for a new release. According to Amazon, 53,275 new releases came out in the past 30 days. Even just my genre, Fantasy, had 1,581 releases. You have to do something to put your book in front of readers, however briefly. If you did a good job with your metadata, a free run should stimulate sales. Where the sales go after the mild post-free glow fades depends upon your metadata and your book content, and how well both compare to what everyone else is offering. You can always opt out of Select after 90 days and take your book to another sandbox.


I ended up going for select. I'll just opt out after the 90 days and take the book elsewhere. Unfortunately, I only managed to get 464 downloads in 2 days, but it should help a little. I managed to get into the top 700 overall, and I briefly hit the Mystery / Thriller charts at number 65. That's something, at least. I just wish a few of those readers would leave a review.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

US - 10
UK - 7

Small compared to a lot of you but really good for me and my one book  

Unfortunately my sales have fallen off a cliff this month!!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

US=5
Other countries seem to be nil.
Released a second title on October 7, so we'll see. So far.... 1 copy of that one, 1 of the other.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I ended up going for select. I'll just opt out after the 90 days and take the book elsewhere. Unfortunately, I only managed to get 464 downloads in 2 days, but it should help a little. I managed to get into the top 700 overall, and I briefly hit the Mystery / Thriller charts at number 65. That's something, at least. I just wish a few of those readers would leave a review.


Best of luck!

Don't hold your breath for the reviews. I had 5,700 downloads in 3 days, and *may* have gotten one review out of that.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

863 US Sales across 6 books.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

634 sales in all markets total for all books. Nothing to make me dance on the tabletop but it could have been worse and at certain points looked as though it would be.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

4,785 copies of 26 paid books across all platforms. 

Of those 4,785, 2,401 were on Amazon.com, and 861 were on Amazon UK.


----------

